# Favorite covers



## catzmeow (Apr 9, 2009)

My daughter and I love covers and collect them in our music collection.  What is your favorite cover?

Mine are:

1.  Debaser (originally by the Pixies, covered by Rogue Wave)
2.  Boyz n the Hood (originally by NWA, covered by Dynamite Hack)

Share.  Please?

Here's the debaser cover:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DsTH8Ys7i8]YouTube - Rogue Wave "Debaser" (Pixies cover)[/ame]


----------



## DiamondDave (Apr 9, 2009)

White Lion covering Golden Earring's 'Radar Love'


----------



## Toro (Apr 9, 2009)

Green Manalishi (with the Two-Pronged Crown)

[youtube]XT2DktNBRfo[/youtube]


----------



## random3434 (Apr 9, 2009)

My girls, the Indigo Girls, covering my man, Neil Young's "_Down by the River"_

Excellent.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2KDkFvBMd0]YouTube - Indigo Girls - Down By The River[/ame]


----------



## manu1959 (Apr 9, 2009)

great band....

oops...forgot you can't post nudity here.....


----------



## Epsilon Delta (Apr 9, 2009)

Toro said:


> Green Manalishi (with the Two-Pronged Crown)
> 
> [youtube]XT2DktNBRfo[/youtube]



Toro, you gotta stop taking my picks! GodDAMN that's an awesome cover. Their version of this one's awesome too:

[youtube]OHJP1BSVgM[/youtube]

Though I also think this might be one of the best covers ever:

Yes - America

[youtube]0Ia8_Lav32c[/youtube]


----------



## xsited1 (Apr 9, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]0jH9f9wdDeI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 9, 2009)

1968......real hard for that time

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9W8jcDS2It0]YouTube - Blue Cheer - Summertime Blues[/ame]


----------



## del (Apr 9, 2009)

deep purple covering neil diamond

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZROOrgOpIKU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZROOrgOpIKU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## varelse (Apr 1, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLrzUlIUHTY]Angelzoom - Crawling (Linkin Park cover) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Apr 2, 2013)

Nirvana covering David Bowie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9YvHB0AD9w]The Man Who Sold The World - Nirvana - YouTube[/ame]

Nirvana- The Man Who Sold the World


----------



## konradv (Apr 2, 2013)

John Mellencamp covering Van Morrison

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nPPRQeTxTY]John Mellencamp - Wild Night ft. Me'Shell Ndegeocello - YouTube[/ame]

John Mellencamp- Wild Night ft. Me'Shell Ndegeocello


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Apr 2, 2013)

I love to hear my most favorite singer James Otto cover "Turn The Page" from Bob Seger.   

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCdTX5vfHHY]"Turn The Page"[/ame]

God bless you and James and his favorite always!!!   

Holly


----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 2, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-2lMstw6qs]The Beatles- Dear Prudence - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwVURcWaFRM]SIOUXSIE SIOUX - DEAR PRUDENCE - YouTube[/ame]



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QN92tb8T8Q]Helter Skelter (Bealtes Cover) - Stereophonics - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWuXmfgXVxY]The Beatles Helter Skelter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 2, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7--mbE05A4I]Gerry Rafferty - Baker Street - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BO1qcWa6blQ]Foo Fighters - Baker street - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hortysir (Apr 2, 2013)

Smoked a LOT of hash off of this cover


----------



## Dugdale_Jukes (Apr 2, 2013)

A second vote for Van Halen's "you really got me".

Worth noting that up through their first hits compilation (am thinking that was 'high tide and green grass'?) - maybe their first four or five albums, The Brian Jones led Rolling Stones did some great blues covers. That was before their strongest completely original albums up through maybe 1973.


----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 2, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7rpoZE8X8Y]Slayer * South Of Heaven - studio version - HQ - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vd88OICBiu0]Modest Mouse and Califone- South Of Heaven (Slayer Cover) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Apr 3, 2013)

Linda Ronstadt covering Jackson Browne

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7DqRwo5qxI]Rock Me on the Water Linda Ronstadt - YouTube[/ame]

Linda Ronstadt- Rock Me on the Water


----------



## konradv (Apr 3, 2013)

CSN&Y covering Joni Mitchell

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSmXwgq-8EA]Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young - "Woodstock" Max B.Yasgur (1919-1973) - YouTube[/ame]

CSN&Y- Woodstock


----------



## tinydancer (Apr 3, 2013)

Kick ass cover of Rocky Mountain Way by Triumph

[ame=http://youtu.be/wLUZ91jMMJ0]TRIUMPH - Rocky Mountain Way (Live in HALIFAX) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 3, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/aRbu9ZzT4jU]Jimmy Wayne - Sara Smile - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## konradv (Apr 4, 2013)

Pet Shop Boys covering Willie Nelson

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jj5sbiW0I2I]Pet Shop Boys - Always on My Mind - YouTube[/ame]

Pet Shop Boys- Always on My Mind


----------



## konradv (Apr 4, 2013)

Pet Shop Boys covering U2 & Frankie Valli

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1su6FEqQs6c]Pet Shop Boys: Where The Streets Have No Name (Full Length Video Edit) - YouTube[/ame]

Pet Shop Boys- Where the Streets Have No Name/Can't Take My Eyes Off Of You


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 4, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/XPm9nKu9eXk]Brian Setzer Orchestra - Sleepwalk - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 4, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbvJSfHwBMA]Spooky Tooth - Better By You, Better Than You - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqAPVB4u9Zs]Judas Priest - Better By You, Better Than Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 4, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89rPgmiZX-Q]Fleetwood Mac Black Magic Woman - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTbFNsBy73I]Black Magic Woman/Gypsy Queen ~ Santana - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 4, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrUs_FWqj9s]Rosanne Cash - Seven Year Ache (studio version) - YouTube[/ame]


vedio is funny as hell !
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86wLidAALM0]Seven Year Ache - (J/C) - Trisha Yearwood - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 4, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6uADPVzXFU]the devil went down to george - YouTube[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9uk9IcoQ0w]Primus - The Devil Went Down To Georgia - YouTube[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4iCaDCX3jY]Devil went down to Jamaica - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Apr 5, 2013)

Leo Kottke covers Tom T. Hall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cweBs-tdaA]Leo Kottke - Pamela Brown - YouTube[/ame]

Leo Kottke- Pamela Brown


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 5, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7WOtr82kWA]The Train Kept A-Rollin' - Tiny Bradshaw - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufzRV3xspYA]Johnny Burnette Train Kept A Rollin' - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cd1gRHk28IE]The Yardbirds - Train Kept A Rollin' - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EvGn22Mplg]Aerosmith - Train Kept a Rollin' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Apr 5, 2013)

High Flying Bird

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zj5aZdeHsIQ]Richie Havens - High Flying Bird - How Late It Is (1969) - YouTube[/ame]

Richie Havens

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3i8vtqDpXo]Jefferson Airplane - High Flyin' Bird - YouTube[/ame]

Jefferson Airplane

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFpbtti70js]Neil Young & Crazy Horse - High Flyin' Bird (2012) - YouTube[/ame]

Neil Young & Crazy Horse

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRDm_-NGtss"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRDm_-NGtss[/ame]

Billy Edd Wheeler

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUN80MtQYU0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUN80MtQYU0[/ame]

We Five

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCOJN9LyGfY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCOJN9LyGfY[/ame]

Maggie Hammond

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vkw28IVw1Q"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vkw28IVw1Q[/ame]

Gram Parsons

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXvi3DcRRoc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXvi3DcRRoc[/ame]

Ann Benson

There was a time when everyone was doing this song!


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 5, 2013)

konradv said:


> High Flying Bird
> 
> Richie Havens - High Flying Bird - How Late It Is (1969) - YouTube
> 
> ...



were these in the order they came out?.....


----------



## konradv (Apr 5, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> were these in the order they came out?.....



Nah, the order I found them on youtube.


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 7, 2013)

Blinded by the light &#8211; Bruce Springsteen

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uozMTmEjxHc&feature=player_detailpage]Bruce Springsteen - Blinded by the Light - YouTube[/ame]

Blinded by the light - Manfred Mann's Earth Band

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=OlBifX0H3yg]Blinded by the Light ~ Manfred Mann's Earth Band with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Apr 9, 2013)

konradv said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > were these in the order they came out?.....
> ...



Could have posted a lot more.  I just thought I'd made my point that this was a very popular cover during the folk-rock era.  I didn't even know who was being covered.  To complete my "due diligence", here's the wiki cite for the song writer.  Just by chance, he also happens to be one of the artists I posted.  

Billy Edd Wheeler - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 15, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIezhGnyBLY]Ethel Waters & Her Ebony Four - No Man's Mamma (1925) - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHk4r6ebXc4]Carolina Chocolate Drops - No Man's Mama (Later with Jools Holland) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 15, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hvA0wWTIv4]Creedence Clearwater Revival - I Put a Spell on You+Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgxny8z17_g]Smantha Fish "I put a spell on you" - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEGWb_jZ-Po]we put a spell on you! hahahahah - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Apr 29, 2013)

The Doors covering Led Zeppelin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UexxZVv-BOM]The Doors - Stairway to Heaven - YouTube[/ame]

The Doors- Stairway to Heaven


----------



## Jarlaxle (Apr 29, 2013)

Bonnie Tyler covering...John Fogerty?!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPYP457GP00]Have You Ever Seen The Rain?[/ame]


----------



## MaryL (Apr 30, 2013)

Blue Man Group playing "teenage wasteland" on PVC. Humorous and moving emotionally in their quirky way&#8230;A loud male voice repeating the line: &#8220;YOU ARE ALL WASTED&#8221; made me laugh and sent a shiver down my spine.


----------



## konradv (May 1, 2013)

MaryL said:


> Blue Man Group playing "teenage wasteland" on PVC. Humorous and moving emotionally in their quirky wayA loud male voice repeating the line: YOU ARE ALL WASTED made me laugh and sent a shiver down my spine.



Cool, but the name of the song is "Baba O'Riley".

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YE-NLS47YMU]Blue Man group Baba O'Riley - YouTube[/ame]

Blue Man Group- Baba O'Riley


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 1, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qy6zcpQ05Ks]Hit 'Em Up Style, BLU CANTRELL- OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDCWQtxV6JE]"Hit 'em Up Style" as performed by The Carolina Chocolate Drops - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (May 3, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/om0K7TO9gOY]Blue Valentine: You always hurt the one you love. - YouTube[/ame]

You always hurt the one you love.

The one you shouldn't hurt at all.

You always take the sweetest rose

And crush it until the&#65279; petals fall.

You always break the kindest heart

With a hasty word you can't recall.

So if I broke your heart last night

It's because I love you most of all.


----------



## boedicca (May 3, 2013)

Leningrad Cowboys!!!!!!!!!!!!  w00t! w00t!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UuFJoexdlU].[/ame]


----------



## boedicca (May 3, 2013)

Me First and the Gimme Gimmes!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpTM8DMGajM].[/ame]


----------



## April (May 5, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/P0knGBI7_pU]Black Sabbath - Planet Caravan - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://youtu.be/FyNo05t0pJM]Pantera - Planet Caravan (Lyrics in description) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (May 6, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/zALiyJ02k_Y]Seether - Careless Whisper (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 8, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-8hHpFh-EE]Omoreka - Time Waits For No One - Rolling Stones Tribute - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H. (May 8, 2013)

Here is Yes performing "America" by Simon and Garfunkel. 
Crazy ass guitar work by Howe (as usual). 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JiAdSUViGlU]America by Yes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (May 20, 2013)

10,000 Maniacs covers Patti Smith.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKh1ZRyrQXY]10,000 Maniacs (with Natalie Merchant) - Because The Night - YouTube[/ame]

10,000 Maniacs- Because The Night


----------



## konradv (May 20, 2013)

Natalie Merchant covers The Stones.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4wdWNUPPYc]Natalie Merchant - Sympathy For The Devil - YouTube[/ame]

Natalie Merchant- Sympathy For The Devil


----------



## konradv (May 20, 2013)

10,000 Maniacs cover Cat Stevens.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9ymhfB5nys]10000 maniacs (Natalie Merchant) - peace train - YouTube[/ame]

10,000 Maniacs- Peace Train


----------



## J.E.D (May 24, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qQQaHwfZ3w]Luther Wright & the Wrongs - Another Brick in the Wall (Part I,II & III) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 24, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tmc8rJgxUI]Gun's N' Roses - Knockin On Heavens Door - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## J.E.D (May 24, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XFMhBM3Smo]Jeff Buckley -- "Hallelujah" (Live, full version) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYrBHQMwK-w]Lilac Wine - Jeff Buckley - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 24, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2BIoJtaJu8]Tracy Chapman - Imagine (Live 1991) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## J.E.D (May 24, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3EtqJ0OUDc]Dead Horse - Rock Lobster - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## J.E.D (May 24, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZcZ2ndsYI4]Metallica - Crash Course In Brain Surgery - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 30, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/wOwblaKmyVw]Miley Cyrus - The Backyard Sessions - "Jolene" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Jun 30, 2013)

written and originally sung by Don Overstreet.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SCOimBo5tg]Alison Krauss - When You Say Nothing At All - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jul 1, 2013)

Tina... way fuckin' better'n the original...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebTAvZHHdKQ]Tina Turner-Dancing In The Dark-Japan 1985 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 1, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> written and originally sung by Don Overstreet.
> 
> Alison Krauss - When You Say Nothing At All - YouTube


I believe that this song was written by Paul Overstreet and sung first by the late Keith Whitley because Alison sang the song for his tribute album.   

God bless you and her and Paul always!!!   

Holly (a fan of Alison since 1994, the year that she sang the song)

P.S. May Keith rest in peace too.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 5, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/djVAoMti7m0]Human Nature (Michael Jackson Cover) - John Flanagan & The Begin Agains - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Sep 20, 2013)

Shinedown - Simple Man

[ame=http://youtu.be/rgFQ6WmxdMs]Shinedown - Simple Man (Video) - YouTube[/ame]

Nicely done.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHQ_aTjXObs]Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man - YouTube[/ame]

Lynyrd Skynyrd (orig)


----------



## Ropey (Sep 20, 2013)

Golden Earing - Eight Miles High

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9JJY6zx0jE]GOLDEN EARRING Eight Miles High - YouTube[/ame]

^(cover)

The Byrds - Eight Miles High


^(orig)


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 21, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/M4zCOHFrLVY]Tracy Chapman - Fast Car (Boyce Avenue feat. Kina Grannis acoustic cover) on iTunes & Spotify - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://youtu.be/TO9Qa7MpAvw]Tracy Chapman - Fast Car - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Jun 21, 2014)

The Byrds cover Dylan

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDlA6l76818"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDlA6l76818[/ame]

Positively 4th Street


----------



## konradv (Jun 21, 2014)

Leo Kottke covers Tom T. Hall

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cweBs-tdaA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cweBs-tdaA[/ame]

Pamela Brown


----------



## konradv (Jun 22, 2014)

The Ramones cover the Chambers Brothers

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wanoXM90yHE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wanoXM90yHE[/ame]

Time Has Come Today


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 27, 2014)

Lol!  I love when he jumps on the car.  So funny!  

Alien Antfarm cover of Michael Jackson's Smooth Criminal.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDl9ZMfj6aE]Alien Ant Farm - Smooth Criminal - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 27, 2014)

Metallica's cover of Thin Lizzie's Whiskey in the Jar

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boanuwUMNNQ]Metallica - Whiskey In The Jar [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Jul 27, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/SFhFiLmzIpk]Man Of Constant Sorrow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Jul 27, 2014)

Most people most don't realize it (simply because Cash so completely *owns* this song), but it is actually a cover of a song by Nine Inch Nails.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htmKZKR7oyc"]Nine Inch Nails - Hurt[/ame]

Here's another of the more obvious examples as well.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 27, 2014)

Here's a good one from the grunge era.  It's actually quite a beautiful song.  

Chloe Dancer/Crown of Thorns ~ Mother Love Bone

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HffbME_B7JQ]Mother Love Bone - Chloe Dancer / Crown of Thorns - YouTube[/ame]

And the cover by Pearl Jam

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8T-KZMED00]Pearl Jam - Chloe Dancer / Crown of Thorns (Toronto '11) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Jul 27, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/2tmc8rJgxUI]Gun's N' Roses - Knockin On Heavens Door - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Jul 27, 2014)

one more.. I gotta go for  a bit..

[ame=http://youtu.be/dOibtqWo6z4]Metallica - Turn The Page - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 27, 2014)

This a great cover and from a great movie, Pulp Fiction!  

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAHA4Jh5jkw&list=PLE83D6C118AFFE566&index=63"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAHA4Jh5jkw&list=PLE83D6C118AFFE566&index=63[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 27, 2014)

Here is the original by Roberta Flack

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1eOsMc2Fgg"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1eOsMc2Fgg[/ame]

And here is the cover by Lauren Hill with the Fugees.  I really like Lauren's version better, she has such a strong voice, and her version is so funky!  Lol!  

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F751YR-U-hA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F751YR-U-hA[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 27, 2014)

Grace Potter and the Nocturnals Cover White Rabbit  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Vy1OoBAL-E]Grace Potter and the Nocturnals - White Rabbit (Jefferson Airplane Cover) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Jul 27, 2014)

Cowboy Junkies cover The Velvet Underground

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4XVJj4jER4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4XVJj4jER4[/ame]

*SWEET JANE*

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiBvnbntiW8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiBvnbntiW8[/ame]


----------



## derk (Aug 1, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/iqxF9DagATc]Taking Dawn "The Chain" Music Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Aug 24, 2014)

Bonnie Raitt covers Del Shannon


*RUNAWAY*


----------



## turtledude (Aug 25, 2014)

The Clash covering I FOUGHT THE LAW

Hendrix's Version of HEY JOE

The Allman Brothers (AKA The 31st of February) covering MORNING DEW


----------



## turtledude (Aug 25, 2014)

I also love the Grateful Dead's cover of Morning Dew (written by the lovely Bonnie Dobson and then ripped off by Tim Rose)

This is the famous Barton Hall (Cornell University) which for some strange reason, had brilliant acoustics (I saw the Ramones, Pretenders etc here)


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 25, 2014)

Here are two of my favorite cover songs.  

Voodoo Child ~ Stevie Ray Vaughn  


Voodoo Child ~ Orianthi Panagaris


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 25, 2014)

I had already posted this one, but it's gone now with the change over of the forum, so here it is again!  

A really great cover of White Rabbit by Grace Potter and the Nocturnals!


----------



## turtledude (Aug 25, 2014)

Fairport Convention started as a Pop band with Judy Dyble on backing vocals and a very young Richard Thompson on lead guitar

here they are in the earliest recorded performance.  the drummer died in a wreck and Judy left-replaced by the incomparable Sandy Denny and the band went far more folk

Ian Matthews on lead vocals-Thompson next to him-already showing why many think he is one of the greatest guitarists in history  This is a cover of the pop song Time will Show the Wiser


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 25, 2014)

Grace and the Nocturnals again, this time covering Neil Young's Cortez the Killer, featuring Joe Satriani on guitar.


----------



## turtledude (Aug 25, 2014)

Speaking of Sandy Denny (RIP) here is her version of a old and well known british folk song about adultery and murder


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 25, 2014)

turtledude said:


> Speaking of Sandy Denny (RIP) here is her version of a old and well known british folk song about adultery and murder



She has a really folksy sound to her voice.  Very pretty.


----------



## turtledude (Aug 25, 2014)

sort of a cover

Plant and Page's "Cover" was better but that really wasn't a cover


----------



## turtledude (Aug 25, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of Sandy Denny (RIP) here is her version of a old and well known british folk song about adultery and murder
> ...




not the best version but some of the others drag on for several more minutes after the vocals.  she did BATTLE FOR EVERMORE with Robert Plant on the famous Untitled (Stairway to Heaven) Album


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 25, 2014)

This is my favorite cover of Little Wing by SRV, of course.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And here's another cover of Little Wing, this time by Eric Clapton and Steve Winwood.  A lot different from Stevie's version but still very nice.


----------



## turtledude (Aug 25, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> This is my favorite cover of Little Wing by SRV, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



butterflies and zebras-fairytales!

great song where the covers are all good


----------



## turtledude (Aug 25, 2014)

Jerry does John Lennon  ( I like this so much better than Sir Elton's decent cover)


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 25, 2014)

Gold Dust Woman ~ Hole.  I had no idea that Courtney covered this song until just now, and I thought it would be a lot worse.  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 25, 2014)

Ain't That a Shame ~ Cheap Trick 

Look at the guy playing the drums with the butt hanging out of his mouth.  Lol!


----------



## Impenitent (Aug 27, 2014)

Amy Winehouse

Covers The Shangr Las

I Can Never Go Home Anymore

Video Amy Winehouse......SHANGRI - LAS... I Can Never Go Home Anymore ... - The Shangri-Las 2KMUSIC.COM


----------



## turtledude (Aug 28, 2014)

My favorite guitarist doing a cover of an old British folk song originally called the "Twa sisters"

sibling rivalry taken to its murderous extreme

Jerry is accompanied by the brilliant David Grisman


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 12, 2014)

Simple Man

Lynyrd Skynyrd


Shinedown (GREAT cover, but still cannot compare to the original)


----------



## J.E.D (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## J.E.D (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## konradv (Sep 27, 2014)

REPOST

Nirvana covering David Bowie


Nirvana- The Man Who Sold the World


David Bowie - The Man Who Sold The World


----------



## indiajo (Oct 3, 2014)

Leona Lewis: Hurt. Cover from Nine Inch Nails, and Johnny cash respectively

And some phantastic talent show singer from the Ukraina, with Zombie (Cranberries)


----------



## Impenitent (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2014)

Almost Cut My Hair ~ CSNY



Almost Cut My Hair ~ Gov't Mule


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 26, 2014)

Helter Skelter ~ The Beatles


Helter Skelter ~ Motley Crue


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 26, 2014)

A threefer!   

I Put A Spell On You ~ Nina Simone (just discovered by me now )


I Put A Spell On You ~ Screamin Jay Hawkins


I Put A Spell On You ~ Creedence


----------



## konradv (Oct 26, 2014)

10,000 Maniacs covering the Patti Smith Group.

Because the Night


----------



## Tresha91203 (Oct 26, 2014)

Children of Bodom cover Rebel Yell (Billy Idol)


----------



## Tresha91203 (Oct 26, 2014)

Fugees cover Killing Me Softly (Roberta Flack)

The Fugees - Killing Me Softly:


----------



## Tresha91203 (Oct 26, 2014)

Aerosmith covers Walking the Dog (Rufus Thomas)

Aerosmith - Walkin' the Dog:


----------



## Tresha91203 (Oct 26, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Here are two of my favorite cover songs.
> 
> Voodoo Child ~ Stevie Ray Vaughn
> 
> ...



Love me some SRV. He did several great covers!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 27, 2014)

Tresha91203 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Here are two of my favorite cover songs.
> ...



He is one of my favorite guitarists.  He was pretty awesome!


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 27, 2014)

Jerry Reed covering CCR...


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 28, 2014)

Black Magic Woman

Fleetwood Mac w/ Peter Green ~


And covered by Santana ~


----------



## Impenitent (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## konradv (Nov 2, 2014)

Joan Baez covers The Band, The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## turtledude (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 8, 2015)

God bless you and James always!!!   

Holly


----------



## konradv (Mar 18, 2015)

U2 covers the Patti Smith Group.


Dancing Barefoot


----------



## eots (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## eots (Mar 18, 2015)

*really good... I do not like either of the origionals but they make these their own...love the drummer !*


----------



## EatMorChikin (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## konradv (Mar 23, 2015)

A Led Zeppelin cover.


Karen O, Trent Reznor, Atticus Ross- Immigrant Song


----------



## konradv (Mar 23, 2015)

The Allman Brothers Band covers Van Morrison.


Into The Mystic


----------



## featherlite (Mar 23, 2015)

A couple years ago I would of said this band/


----------



## Muhammed (Mar 23, 2015)

SRV rocks Texas Flood.

[VIDEO]


----------



## Muhammed (Mar 23, 2015)

Martha and the Vandellas Motown hit "Dancing in the Street"

Covered by Van Halen.

[VIDEO]
All we need is music, sweet music...


----------



## Muhammed (Mar 23, 2015)

Very awesome cover by Led Zep.

[VIDEO]
Katrina was not the first time the levees failed in New Orleans. 

This song speaks to why blacks first misguidedly started rejecting the Republican party. Hoover promised relief that he couldn't deliver because congress blocked his efforts. Instead he essentially delivered them into concentration camps that were ruled by angry, racist Democrats.


----------



## featherlite (Mar 23, 2015)

Love life or no love life...this song puts me in this kind of mood


----------



## boedicca (Mar 23, 2015)

The Leningrad Cowboys and the Red Army Choir totally rock Sweet Home Alabama:


----------



## turtledude (Mar 23, 2015)

Foo fighters cover Gary Numan (far better than that hack Marilyn Manson did)


----------



## turtledude (Mar 23, 2015)

Here is a another great cover of that song but it features the original artist on vocals


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 23, 2015)

Muhammed said:


> Very awesome cover by Led Zep.
> 
> [VIDEO]
> Katrina was not the first time the levees failed in New Orleans.
> ...



This is a cover?  I did not know that.  Who did they cover here?


----------



## Muhammed (Mar 23, 2015)

Camille and Kennerly cover Led Zep's Stairway to Heaven on harpsichords.

[VIDEO]
That is beautiful music.


----------



## konradv (Mar 23, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Very awesome cover by Led Zep.[VIDEO]
> ...


Kansas Joe McCoy and Memphis Minnie(1929)

When the Levee Breaks - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 24, 2015)

konradv said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



Thanks.  I never knew that was a remake.


----------



## Muhammed (Mar 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


A lot of 60s - 70s era British rock tunes were remakes of American blues songs.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 24, 2015)

I didn't know this was a cover either until quite recently.    I wanted to post the original by Bob Dylan, but I can't find it on YouTube.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 25, 2015)

*The Passenger - Siouxsie and the Banshees* (Iggy Pop cover)


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 25, 2015)

*Got To Get You Into My Life - Earth, Wind & Fire* (Beatles cover)


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 25, 2015)

*Hazy Shade of Winter* - The Bangles (Simon & Garfunkel cover)


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 25, 2015)

A cover two-fer...

*Tainted Love / Where Did Our Love Go - Soft Cell* (covers of Gloria Jones and The Supremes, respectively)


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 25, 2015)

*Der Kommissar - After The Fire* (Falco cover)


----------



## eots (Mar 25, 2015)

eots said:


> *really good... I do not like either of the origionals but they make these their own...love the drummer !*


Just reading the bio these guy are brothers and have harvard law school degrees but started doing this in school and it is all they have done since leaving harvard


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 25, 2015)

*With A Little Help From My Friends - Joe Cocker* (Beatles cover)


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 25, 2015)

*Always On My Mind - Pet Shop Boys* (Willie Nelson cover)


----------



## konradv (Mar 27, 2015)

Pretenders cover Merrilee Rush.  Not the first recording, but the first hit.  Written by Chip Taylor.


Angel of The Morning


----------



## konradv (Mar 27, 2015)

The Great Society featuring Grace Slick covering The Jaynetts.  See the* "50's/Early 60s Tunes... i.e., Pre-English Invasion..."* thread.


Sally Go Round The Roses


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 29, 2015)

turtledude said:


> Here is a another great cover of that song but it features the original artist on vocals



You like NIN, TD?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 29, 2015)

I can't remember if I posted this one here yet, but oh well, it's worth an encore, IMO.   

An awesome cover of Neil Young's Cortez the Killer with Joe Satriani on guitar.  This is a really great band!


----------



## Roadrunner (Apr 9, 2015)

Which is the cover?


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm usually down on Beatles covers, but...


----------



## eots (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## Roadrunner (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## Roadrunner (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## konradv (Apr 10, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Which is the cover?


Neither.  Written by Crosby, Stills and Kantner each version is slightly different and considered an original.
Wooden Ships - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## eots (Apr 20, 2015)

OASIS cover wonderwall by eots


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Dec 29, 2015)

I love to hear my newest favorite beautiful precious Billy Joe Royal cover "Tell It Like It Is".   


God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly

P.S. If only I had realized who I was missing out on before his going forward, I couldn't be anymore ashamed of how late I myself am.


----------



## baileyn45 (Jan 12, 2016)

Buckwheat Zydecko covering Jimi Hendrix's version of Hey Joe


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 12, 2016)

Too many good covers to have a favorite
Also too many bad covers to count


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 20, 2016)

I didn't know this was a cover!


----------



## Witchit (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## turtledude (Mar 14, 2018)

Small Faces-one of the great under appreciated early British hard rock/blues bands did some wonderful covers of Folksinger Tim Hardin's songs. Small faces featured Steve Marriott as lead vocalist and guitar (Humble Pie) the who's second drummer Kenny Jones and Faces (Rod Stewart and Jeff Beck) Ronnie Lane

here are two such covers


----------

